# Hay ring and bale mover finaly!



## lufarming1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Check out buckwildinnovations.com look at this new product that moves the ring and bale without getting off the tractor! Think its a good investment?? I think it would be, so I could get some heavy duty rings for the farm now?? What do y'all think??!?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And what does it cost for this laziness .......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This person is evidently more interested in "free" advertising on our haytalk site than what our opinions are, so I am linking the earlier post on this product.

Regards, Mike

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/21286-move-hay-rings-and-bales-at-the-same-time-with-out-getting-out-of-the-tractor/


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

What's so hard about just picking the ring up with front forks and putting it over the bale


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

You can just weld a couple bars on you existing spears. What does this rig cost?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Will I have never mover a feeder with the bale still in it. Usually just use my forks to move feeder when there gets to be too much junk both inside and outside. Move feeder to new spot and than dump in new bale. Thats just me maybe Iam the crazy one ;$


----------



## lufarming1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Vol.. no its not free advertising that I am doing. Did not get any to reply to my last one besides you so I thought i would try this one.. I don't have nothing to do with this company like I said just found it on internet. And need answers to see what people thought.. some people are very rude.. and have no idea who I am what what problems I have. Sorry to have disturbed this site of "haytalkers" just simply wanted to ask about them and see if anyone had one or some idea of easy movement of the ring my rings not get messed up. Thank you to the people you gave me ideas. Have a great day.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

lufarming1 said:


> Vol.. no its not free advertising that I am doing. Did not get any to reply to my last one besides you so I thought i would try this one.. I don't have nothing to do with this company like I said just found it on internet. And need answers to see what people thought.. some people are very rude.. and have no idea who I am what what problems I have. Sorry to have disturbed this site of "haytalkers" just simply wanted to ask about them and see if anyone had one or some idea of easy movement of the ring my rings not get messed up. Thank you to the people you gave me ideas. Have a great day.


Moving from forum to forum on this site is not going to change a single reply. Your original post sounds more like a sales pitch than a legitimate inquiry(http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/21286-move-hay-rings-and-bales-at-the-same-time-with-out-getting-out-of-the-tractor/#entry116810). We see this type of charade frequently. I am glad that some of our folks gave you some "ideas". Good luck with your research.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I dont think it was very fair to jump to conclusions. He is new. When I was new I had no clue how this site worked. Im sure people got frustrated with me and thought I was stupid the first month. Some probably still do lol.  As for the "laziness" we dont know the health or age of this person. I will tell you when dad got rumetoid arthritis we had to simplify lots of things to make it easier for him around the farm. The other day we went to a cattle sale and I had to open his pop for him. Thats an example of how simple things are not so simple if you are compromised. And ya our feeders get busted up so i like this idea i just made it instead of paying for it.Also just a note this guy is in ohio and company is in Tennessee. Welcome to haytalk. You will get used to how it works.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just so you know Ontario, I checked his IP address that is on his post. Guess what, it is a internet service in Tennessee, not Ohio. Anyone can put whatever they want in the "Location" in their profile. I did not "jump" to any conclusion.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok fair enough. You should have shared the info on the last post lol . But whats wrong with him throwing his idea out there?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

He should just be honest to begin with and there would not have been any problem with saying "Hey I came up with this idea what do you guys think"

Honesty is the best policy!!!


----------



## lufarming1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes I do live in Tennessee.. I didn't want to put that in profile. As I was scared y'all would think it was advertising.. didn't know that people looked up IP address? Sorry about all of It just thought if I asked y'all to check out the site and see the product and I live in Tennessee you would think it was advertising. I do not want y'all to think bad of this company and think I really have anything to do with it. Sorry for lieing. Though telling the truth is always best and I truly am sorry.


----------



## lufarming1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Vol said:


> Moving from forum to forum on this site is not going to change a single reply. Your original post sounds more like a sales pitch than a legitimate inquiry(http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/21286-move-hay-rings-and-bales-at-the-same-time-with-out-getting-out-of-the-tractor/#entry116810). We see this type of charade frequently. I am glad that some of our folks gave you some "ideas". Good luck with your research.
> 
> Regards, Mike


And sorry it sounded like that. Didn't know it would help with replays just seen more people with this forums. Understanding how you got a sales pitch out of. But like I said in last post i really have nothing to do with it. Please do not think bad of the company or anything its on me as I do understand everything on everyone's talk..wanting to know how I change my location?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok lufarming, you are forgiven. We appreciate your forthrightness. To edit your profile, click "forums" and under the "announcements" forum you will see a detailed post on editing your profile. If you need any help, you can send me a PM(personal message) by clicking the envelope symbol at the very top of the page. Welcome to haytalk. Let's start over.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Next time you'll get a much better response by starting out telling a teeny bit about yourself, what you hope to do with the product you're wondering about and asking if anybody else has tried it.

We've put up with a lot of spam in the past that was pretty much like you're first post, also almost all Chinese spam is close enough to your first post to call it identical.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> As for the "laziness" we dont know the health or age of this person. I will tell you when dad got rumetoid arthritis we had to simplify lots of things to make it easier for him around the farm. The other day we went to a cattle sale and I had to open his pop for him. Thats an example of how simple things are not so simple if you are compromised.


Dad has an artificial hip on one side and a artificial knee on the other, just had to extend a few ladders so he can get in the combines easier. Two pieces of belt from a variable speed rotor drive froma white 9700 bolted to the bottoms of the ladder with a piece of pipe for a rung makes a ladder extension that works very well. Stiff enough to climb without it giving but flexible enough to keep from bending the ladder up if it sinks in the muck.

The wife had a cardiac incident in 2008 that left some residual brain damage from hypoxia, on a good day you'd never notice, on a bad day she can't even open any kind of bottle, pop or sauce. Found a gadget that looks like a pair of plyers that will fit on any size bottle lid.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Those are really good ideas marty. Its unfortunate when family members health go down hill.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

lufarming1 said:


> Yes I do live in Tennessee.. I didn't want to put that in profile. As I was scared y'all would think it was advertising.. didn't know that people looked up IP address? Sorry about all of It just thought if I asked y'all to check out the site and see the product and I live in Tennessee you would think it was advertising. I do not want y'all to think bad of this company and think I really have anything to do with it. Sorry for lieing. Though telling the truth is always best and I truly am sorry.


Honesty is the best. Why not just say where you're from to begin with? We dont care where you live or if you are involved in a company. If you have an idea you come up with share it thats what we all do. As for the ip address i dont even know what ip means so im out on that deal lol. Welcome to haytalk. Start fresh we usually forgive.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok Folks...I have had several PM conversations with lufarming1 as of recent. He feels terrible about his un-needed deception and seems to be genuine. He is totally embarassed about his posting and made a request to see if he could have his posts deleted and start fresh. I told him that we would need to run it infront of the regular posting membership and try to get a vast majority consensus to delete the post. I support him in his remorse and regret and I am recommending that we forgive and forget(delete posts) and let lufarming1 start fresh as a regular haytalk member. Please either respond with a simple yes(delete posts/start fresh) or no....as no lectures are needed at this point. I think it is always good to give second chances.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Sounds good to me


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

yes


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

yes


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No, he's a liar....

Even afterwards, "how do I change my address".......really, so he knew once, but then didn't know the second time when he came clean??? Who cares whether his posts are deleted are not.....you know, I know, we've seen them before, and I don't blame them for doing it.....but they don't have to lie for crying out loud....
When I first read the original post, it was the first thing I thought.....I don't see where it matters anyway, why doesn't he just set up a new name....I would, but I wouldn't have done it to begin with


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Dawg does kinda have a point...


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm not sure it matters yes or no. As some one said once, "Can't rewrite history with a letter from the legal department".

We've all said things we shouldn't have, even on here, myself included.

If someone is really honest or is really a charlatan, it will come out, usually sooner than later.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes,I'll give him a 2nd chance.

BUT in my life the ones I have given a 2nd chance come back and bite me in my rear. 

And the ones that lie to me lie over and over.So my policy is not to do business with them anymore.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes.

We have all screwed up something in the past, and have all been bitten in the back-side by giving a 2nd chance, but I have also had good come from giving that 2nd chance.

Vol has chatted with him, so I'll trust Vol's "gut feelings".


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

give him one more shot.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes

I believe in a second chance....a third chance, no way.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

yes


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes.

I agree with Farmer Cline about the third chance, however what is going to keep him from getting/using another computer which will have a different IP address? Am I splitting hairs?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FCF said:


> Yes.
> 
> I agree with Farmer Cline about the third chance, however what is going to keep him from getting/using another computer which will have a different IP address? Am I splitting hairs?


Nothing will prevent that.....but it will probably not be nearly as convienent as using the "home" computer that he most likely was using when his posts were made. But if he works at a office somewhere with access he easily could start over.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Why doesnt he just make a new account and never mention the old one?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> what is going to keep him from getting/using another computer which will have a different IP address?


I might be wrong, but most people going to that extent would pretty soon tell on themselves.


----------



## lufarming1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone who wants to give me a second chance.I really am thankful. As for the other people I understand and I am sorry. I'm still learning how to use this hay talk stuff and didn't know how to set anything until he told me where to go. Once I got to it, it was easy to see. I just am embarrassed for more and more people to see it. On how I went about it the wrong way. But I hope to talk to y'all soon and sorry for everything.


----------



## lufarming1 (Jan 7, 2014)

And I don't think you can make a new account and delete this one. But don't really want to. I know what I did and just going to ask for forgiveness. Ontario hay man. Thank you though


----------

